# skyline GTR R34



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

i need to see moor pics of the skyline do u guys have NE good websites i can go to... if so pleaz give them to me.
Tanks


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Try the nissan webring at www.se-r.net . The Aussie And New Zealands sites are the best .


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry just decided to check the info I gave you . The link is no longer there .
So I'm correcting my mistake try these www.topnissansites.com
and http://www.nissanperformance.cjb.net/ .
The first one has 200 sites so I hope you have a lot of free time .


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

www.skylinesdownunder.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Skyline GTR R34 said:


> *i need to see moor pics of the skyline do u guys have NE good websites i can go to... if so pleaz give them to me.
> Tanks *


You should proofread your shit before you post it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

hey SEVA u had a good one...


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Skyline GTR R34 said:


> *hey SEVA u had a good one... *


post the pics of yours.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Post the pics of yours, stand next to it now...be proud


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

Anyone know where I can get a poster of the R34?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

BF Goodrich has a cool one out right now with a blue R34. Look in any major auto mag and it has a number that you can call in the add.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

Oh ok I know which one your talking about, it's on the front inside cover of every import magazine.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> *BF Goodrich has a cool one out right now with a blue R34. Look in any major auto mag and it has a number that you can call in the add. *


i saw some on ebay, too.
are they free if you call??


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

I looked at the ad and they want $7.50 for the poster and shipping. 1-800-525-0613.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *Post the pics of yours, stand next to it now...be proud *


i would but my skyline is coming back frome a shop in two weeks... because some dick fuk hit the back of it.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Skyline GTR R34 said:


> *
> 
> i would but my skyline is coming back frome a shop in two weeks... because some dick fuk hit the back of it. *



bullshit dude!
and it's spelled "fuck".


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

Skyline GTR R34 said:


> *
> 
> i would but my skyline is coming back frome a shop in two weeks... because some dick fuk hit the back of it. *


Hahaha, you are a fawking tool!!
Never heard so much bullshit coming from one person in my life.

It's one thing to be a Skyline enthusiast but it's another thing to lie and say that you do have one.

I've noticed recently that you did edit your sig on the bottom to say that you don't.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

deeznutz said:


> *
> 
> Hahaha, you are a fawking tool!!
> Never heard so much bullshit coming from one person in my life.
> ...


hey post pics of yours- so i can drool;-)


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

Seva said:


> *
> 
> hey post pics of yours- so i can drool;-) *


Huh? I did in one of the thread.

This one: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4420


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

Seva said:


> *
> 
> 
> bullshit dude!
> and it's spelled "fuck". *


i will giv u pics in one week....pushe pushe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

R33 is a spec? I thought only the 34's where..anyways I like the car...how often do you bottom out in that thing??? looks like you only have 3 inches of clearance on the front wing


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

There was an R32 V-spec and a V-spec II. For R33 there were V-spec and N1 V-spec, the R34 also had the V-spec and the V-spec Nur.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Skyline GTR R34 said:


> *
> 
> i will giv u pics in one week....pushe pushe. *


you just don't give up, do you.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Where you at Skyline GTR??? Still no pics I see. Maybe your to busy racing Farariey's.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: skyline GTR R34*



SR20Sentra98 said:


> *You should proofread your shit before you post it. *


lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: skyline GTR R34*



lionel said:


> *lmao!!!!!!! *


i think the fact that you have found a post so long to reply to with 'LMAO' almost a year after the lost post is funnier.;-)


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i just now checked it. if it was too long, oh well.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

Skyline GTR R34 said:


> *i will giv u pics in one week....pushe pushe. *



pics my A$$!
nothing but BS


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lmao, somebody hit the back of his honda with skyline knockoffs prolly. 2 weeks??? lol it's been a year. what happened, did you total it before you got a chance to take a pic of it???


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hey i have a nismo 400r, but somebody broadsided me, it's in the shop for two weeks, gimme a year and ill post pics


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

hey man ur just a bitch and i'm not going to post a pic of it because i don't have one. I'm going to get a new z i three weeks and i will post a pic, i promis to all you bitches whoe are going to think i'm lying and y do you ask i will get it in three weeks because i'm going to Germany for vacation and i am going to get it when i get back... oh yea and another thing i wasn't on this bad website for so long becaus i was to busy talking to the people at (My 350 z.com)


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

the only reason that you came back is the same that i did, you are subscribed to this thread.

you can stay at 350z.com for all we care.

hey check out my R32 in this month's SCC. or check out my Z31 in the sept 2000 SCC.

did you get your R34 back from the shop yet after i hit it


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol, i wonder who broadsided me.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Skyline GTR R34 said:


> *hey man ur just a bitch and i'm not going to post a pic of it because i don't have one. I'm going to get a new z i three weeks and i will post a pic, i promis to all you bitches whoe are going to think i'm lying and y do you ask i will get it in three weeks because i'm going to Germany for vacation and i am going to get it when i get back... oh yea and another thing i wasn't on this bad website for so long becaus i was to busy talking to the people at (My 350 z.com) *


 I still call bullshit on your sorry ass. Wow...you had a skyline, and now you're getting a new Z...yeah...I'll believe that when me shit turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbet...


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

Skyline GTR R34 said:


> *hey man ur just a bitch and i'm not going to post a pic of it because i don't have one. I'm going to get a new z i three weeks and i will post a pic, i promis to all you bitches whoe are going to think i'm lying and y do you ask i will get it in three weeks because i'm going to Germany for vacation and i am going to get it when i get back... oh yea and another thing i wasn't on this bad website for so long becaus i was to busy talking to the people at (My 350 z.com) *


Then stay the fawk out! I don't give a sheit about your 350z. You want pics of my Skyline? You = owned!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

lol new skyline then a new z whats next an airplain lol  j/k 
dude


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

OMG this thread is back from the dead!! SOMEONE CLOSE THIS THING!!!!


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *OMG this thread is back from the dead!! SOMEONE CLOSE THIS THING!!!! *


naw, it just keeps getting funnier


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> *naw, it just keeps getting funnier  *


 I'm with ya


----------

